# Drop'n it



## Ekka (Nov 2, 2006)

1.13mins and 5.9mb WMV

Layed the smackdown on this puppy real good.  

No jabroni's here mate.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/dropnit.wmv


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 2, 2006)

*Wrong tree? *

Well, put it back up, Eric!





Nice vid - I like the two camera effect. Will we see more of that in the future?


----------



## vharrison2 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wham bam thank you mam!


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 2, 2006)

How much time do you spend clearing the kangies out of the way before you slam something like that to the ground? Great vid.


----------



## trevmcrev (Nov 4, 2006)

Why do they call it a Bloodwood:hmm3grin2orange: 

Nice one again ekka.


----------

